# Asthmatic bronchitis in patient with COPD



## 05186111 (Dec 14, 2009)

What is the correct ICD-9-CM for the following:  Impression documents simply "asthmatic bronchitis" (the record does not state whether the asthmatic bronchitis is acute or chronic, however, it would seem that asthmatic bronchitis would be considered chronic??).  The Past Medical History, includes COPD.  So in short, the diagnosis is: "Asthmatic bronchitis in patient with COPD".  Thanks!


----------



## JulesofColorado (Dec 14, 2009)

A diagnosis of chronic asthmatic bronchitis or asthmatic bronchitis with COPD is coded 493.20, Chronic obstructive asthma, unspecified.


----------



## bziegman (Apr 4, 2011)

What if the patient has chronic obstructive bronchitis with asthma, and emphysema.


----------

